# Driveallnight compliance



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

A little late due to driving and lack of internet access. Picked up 428i GC MSport yesterday morning and stayed for the factory tour. Met a fellow Bimmerfest member on the tour that was picking up a 435. He reminded me to sign the book. Headed out at 3 and it started raining. Then it started pouring and finally hailing. I was worried about dings and damage to the new sheetmetal but she seemed unscathed. Made it to the castle at 5 and caught the last bus. 
https://spy.box.com/s/wb1498o6gdqe12xkfvl3

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

At the welt

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Official castle spot

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

We got a full tank of gas but no safety vests. Vests were 3.50 euros each at the bmw store.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I am glad you didn't suffer any damage from hail.


----------



## Henz (Jul 13, 2014)

The car looks great! Have fun!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

driveallnight said:


> A little late due to driving and lack of internet access. Picked up car yesterday morning and stayed for the factory tour. Met a fellow Bimmerfest member on the tour that was picking up a 435. He reminded me to sig the book. Headed out at 3 and it started raining. Then it started pouring and finally hailing. I was worried about dings and damage to the new sheetmetal but she seemed unscathed. Made it to the castle at 5 and caught the last bus.
> https://spy.box.com/s/wb1498o6gdqe12xkfvl3
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Looks great.

And, thanks to that bullet-proof roof-glass. 

- V

.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice set of wheels! Enjoy!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

driveallnight said:


> Official castle spot
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


LOVE IT!

Congrats.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

driveallnight said:


> At the welt
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Deja-vu. I picked up my EB 4GC MSport on July 17 and dropped it off last week. It also survived a rain/hailstorm (Forte dei Marmi of all places) unscathed. 
Enjoy the next week and keep posting photos - it helps me fill the weeks before US delivery.


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Random Munich notes:
Did the Sixt shuttle and was picked up in a diesel 7 series
Visited Dachau using a 1 day U/S Bahn pass 
Did a free 3 hour walking tour of Munich but bagged it after 1.5 hours because of jet lag
Courtyard City Center is 2 blocks from main train station and had a great Bmw rate of €110 including breakfast and wifi
Highly recommend Uber - €17 from hotel to Welt in a VW Phaeton

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Complimentary keychain with my car's nickname








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

White sausage - doesn't look too appetizing but I liked them. Maybe if they were shaped like boobs it would look more appealing.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the car. The hail storm must have been scary... But glad it worked out. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

driveallnight said:


> White sausage - doesn't look too appetizing but I liked them. Maybe if they were shaped like boobs it would look more appealing.
> View attachment 457082
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


These are German delicacies, but don't forget to peel away the casing.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

The Wurst are the best part of European Delivery. Like Wine-O said, peel away the casing or you'll be suffering your own gas crisis.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

First time I've seen a pic of Estoril Blue with Beige interior. Nice color combo.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks. I really wanted the saddle brown leather but it can't normally be ordered with the MSport package. The individual option and a frozen paint job was a possibility but it wasn't worth the extra cost for me.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope to spot this beauty when I'm in NJ! 

As for your crazy weather... We hit some ****ty weather too. Rained the first two days there. But then we got a nice stretch of beautiful weather, then more crazy weather that included HAIL as well! (I was also worried...but no damage thankfully). Then the worst part... Steady rain both days we were at the Ring!! Oh well... #First-world-problems.


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

First fill up accomplished at a rest stop near Lake Garda. A bit confusing as there was only one grade of gas and the nozzle was in between the diesel and super diesel nozzles. Also, $9.57/gal is about 3x what I pay for full service in NJ.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

